# Pater, te precor ut separes, , purifices et iungas meum salem



## extralimits

Padre, te ruego que separes, purifiques y reúnas mi sal, mi azufre y mi mercurio por el fuego de tu Espíritu Santo en el crisol oculto de mi corazón": 

"_Pater,_ _te_ _precor ut separes, purifices et iungas meum salem, meum sulphur et meum argentum vivum spiritus sancti flamma in occulto pectoris mei catino"._ 

please i need an acurate translation of this latin text, the original text is in latin but i cannot find on internet the english trasnslation, i just found it in spanish, if someone religious have this text in english i'll really appreciate it.


----------



## aztlaniano

Father I beg of you that you separate, purify and blend my salt, my brimstone and my quicksilver over the flame of the Holy Ghost in the hidden cauldron of my heart.


----------



## extralimits

thank you, but where did you find it?


----------



## CapnPrep

I guess it must be the Holy Spirit speaking through aztlaniano. And/or the spirit of his old Latin teachers.

As you probably saw from this site, the original text was in Spanish and someone translated it into Latin. So I would translate it from Spanish directly into English. For example, _crucible_ is better than _cauldron_, unless you have a freakishly large chest cavity.


----------



## aztlaniano

extralimits said:


> thank you, but where did you find it?


Sorry, I should have noted that this is my own version.
You could ask in the Latin forum, or perhaps you could find a practising anglophone alchemist.


----------



## Arrius

_This is also my idea and not an official translation:_
*O Father, I pray Thee (You) to  select, cleanse and blend my salt, my sulphur(sulfur) and my quicksilver within the hidden crucible (melting pot) of my bosom (heart)in the flame of Thy(Your) Holy Spirit.*
_(Cauldron is, I agree, much too big, and brimstone. though charmingly archaic, is associated with the offensive odour of the Fiery Fiend)._
_The metaphor as we all no doubt realise, refers to the attempt of the alchemists to make gold out of base metals. I believe this is scientifically possible in modern times but modifying the atoms to produce the precious metal costs a lot more than the gold thereby produced._


----------



## extralimits

Hi Arrius.
i love your old english translation, thank you very much, i cannot talk in that way, of course, but i wonder which is the official english translation of this text.
thanks everyone.


----------



## CapnPrep

Do you have some more information about the original source of this text? It looks like somebody just invented an esoteric-sounding Spanish prayer and put it on the Internet… If that is the case, it has no "official" status, so it has no official translation (in either Latin or English).


----------

